# Big Studio Job Drywall Hang times?



## zeke0088 (Aug 25, 2017)

Hello COmmunity ,

Hello i just had a general question on some drywall hanging time. I have a Personal Job coming up and its a 3400sqf Room. 4 walls nothing special pretty much a Box. i gonna be hiring some ppl to help but would really like to know the man hours it "should" take to do a job this size.


Dimentions: 
60'x56'x60'x56' by 25' high ceilings.
Roof will not be Rocked. 

Just looking for hang time and finish times "estimate". I will be providing all tools and materials at the job site along with man lifts x2. 

Any questions feel free to ask .


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

I'd say 60 hrs to hang and another 60 to finish to level 4 because there's so much high work. You could add 10 hrs just to be safe.


----------



## Cletus (Jan 15, 2017)

MrWillys said:


> I'd say 60 hrs to hang and another 60 to finish to level 4 because there's so much high work. You could add 10 hrs just to be safe.


You must be talking about man hours? So a 4 man hanging crew would take 15 hrs? Thats not unreasonable, but I think a little on the high side..I would think a 4 man crew could do in 9-12hrs, and know a few that could shave 1hr or so off that...Finishing the same, depends on tools and methods used. example, I know of one guy that walks tripple stilts, his time a lot shorter than someone on lift for the first 14'. yes crazy i know! The variable not known is who is doing the work...but 60hrs per is not unreasonable


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Cletus said:


> You must be talking about man hours? So a 4 man hanging crew would take 15 hrs? Thats not unreasonable, but I think a little on the high side..I would think a 4 man crew could do in 9-12hrs, and know a few that could shave 1hr or so off that...Finishing the same, depends on tools and methods used. example, I know of one guy that walks tripple stilts, his time a lot shorter than someone on lift for the first 14'. yes crazy i know! The variable not known is who is doing the work...but 60hrs per is not unreasonable


 I was taught that a finisher can keep up with 2 hangars. However, at 25' the hangars have an edge on this one because they can load the lift with board. Whereas the finisher has to waste time driving the lift to position for each coat.
If your guys get it done faster then we made more money and good for us all. My number makes sure we get it covered with unknown job conditions. My first sentence will upset some but we did finish our shacks in the 70's at those numbers.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

I would think Quality Level 4 finishing should use half again more hours than hanging. Level five finishing would be triple to the hanging time.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

So 4 finishers to every 2 hangars for level 4 and 6 finishers for 2 hangars for level 5? Better fire your finishers.


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

MrWillys said:


> So 4 finishers to every 2 hangars for level 4 and 6 finishers for 2 hangars for level 5? Better fire your finishers.


It's good I'm the boss, or I'd be out of a job! 
We are pretty close to the two finishers to one hanger speed!


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Too many variables it Really depends on how many beads the finisher has to do 
but if it's straight finishing Joints with just a few internals a finisher could keep pretty close to the hangars 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

MrWillys said:


> So 4 finishers to every 2 hangars for level 4 and 6 finishers for 2 hangars for level 5? Better fire your finishers.


No - same number, but twice as long to do the work. I wish it was as easy as you say. But whenever I a try faster people their work looks like crap. When I shine a powerful halogen or LED light at an angle down the walls of the fast guys, I find imperfections in their work. When I put a straight edge on their joints and corner bead they aren't dead flat. So we settle on taking more time. When we turn a job over to painters, it is ready to paint. No errors. Sometimes I see finishers who want to come in after primer to touch up a level 4 or 5. And I say "What the hell is that, it's already been painted. It's too late."


----------



## Cletus (Jan 15, 2017)

I know some fast that do good work, and some slow that do chit work...thats not the norm. How many hrs would it take with knife and pan..tape by hand one guy.. sand with pole, vs. 4 men with full auto tools elec sander. many factors for a good answer.


----------

